# Can't root



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

It seems I've been spending too much time here, lost my root privelages.

Not my phone, my girlfriend.

I've flashed this and flashed that, nothing works.

She said if I don't knock it off, she's gonna fastboot my tushy.

Be fxz'ing myself for awhile...


----------

